# Not me!!!!!!



## Ken N Tx (Dec 23, 2014)

Would you do this for fun????


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 23, 2014)

I was the guy in black...


----------



## AprilT (Dec 23, 2014)

In my twenties a dozen or so times yes.  Now, maybe, not so sure.  But that looked awesome.  I like to watch those go pro videos sometimes, there's those stunts, I can say with an unequivocal no that I wouldn't do any of them, but there was something about the one I just watched, that I would consider.

This one below is the no. and I just like the camera work on the one of the trailer


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer (Dec 23, 2014)

Hell, no!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 24, 2014)

Crazy.....
[video]https://www.youtube.com/embed/1zXwOoeGzys[/video]


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2014)

Ken N Tx said:


> Would you do this for fun????



OMG yesssssssssss in a heartbeat I would, someone point me in the direction where I can sign up!!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2014)

April the paragliding in your first Video, I've done dozens of times..._dozens_..not over the snow yet..but certainly over the ocean and I love it. It's my verrrry favourite sport thing to do when I'm in Spain or on the Greek Island..


----------



## Shirley (Dec 24, 2014)

I wonder who the first person was who had nerve enough to try that.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 24, 2014)

Testing the bullet proof vest!! NOT ME!!!


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer (Dec 24, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> OMG yesssssssssss in a heartbeat I would, someone point me in the direction where I can sign up!!



I think she just demonstrated the meaning of stupid and crazy.  Anything at all off there and she'd be getting the Darwin award.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 24, 2014)

Only if they provide lots of toilet paper.:holymoly:


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 24, 2014)

Skyscraper construction.  Not me!!!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 24, 2014)

No way, Nancy, or this either.


----------



## Bullie76 (Dec 25, 2014)

No, but it looks like fun. The wildest thing I have done was taking a four wheeler tour in the Colorado Rocky mountains. The tour guide took a group of us on a ride around some fairly dangerous looking ledges. No railing what so ever and we were moving at a fairly good pace. Only a couple of feet off mark and your history. But it was a beautiful drive.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2014)

Blaze Duskdreamer said:


> I think she just demonstrated the meaning of stupid and crazy.  Anything at all off there and she'd be getting the Darwin award.



Dya mean me? Nothing stupid and crazy about it, it's a great sport, so long as you are safely strapped in..


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 25, 2014)

I always wished to be Rocky-the-flying-squirrel but was just too aware of my mortality.

Those videos are all million dollar quality, nice to live vicariously through.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2014)

Pappy said:


> No way, Nancy, or this either.




OMG now* that *makes me feel ill.... :stop:


----------



## jujube (Dec 25, 2014)

Oh, man, I'd love to, but I've gained so much weight I'd probably jump off the cliff and immediately drop like a lead balloon.


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer (Dec 26, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> Dya mean me? Nothing stupid and crazy about it, it's a great sport, so long as you are safely strapped in..



Not you.  The woman tight-rope walking between two moving trucks headed for a tunnel!  Unless that was you.


----------

